# maybe im just an heartless ass



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

dont get me wrong, i feel for the ppl over there where the tsunami hit but if america put half the effort in helping our own homeless and hungry , maybe we'd be alittle better off, i mean how much is this war costing? how much is america in debt, ? and instead of trying to help ourselves we go right ahead and give money and food and supplies to them over there i think that sucks !!!!! lets make sure were ok 1st then help other ppl, im not saying dont help them but it just kills me everytime its a bad thing goin on in the world usa just jumps like we have empty pockets while the ppl here who need help its like the usa doesnt even care i dont get it, am i just an asshole or do i have a point?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

agreed.. infact i dont think the US should help at all.. let the private organizations help.. but the US should not.


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

We are damend if we don't and damend if we do. If we dont help other countries would look down at us. And if we do it costs more. Other countries look at us as the world police we are the biggest and strongest so there for we have to help. But when we stick are nosies in there business they get defensive about it. So it is a Catch 22.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Actually it was on the radio that they aren't very pleased with the U.S. because we are only sending 50 million. Which is the supposed ammount that Bush will also spend on his enaugaration(sp?) party. <--heard on radio

Also they stated that we are spending billions a month fighing a war against insurgents and cant even spare 1 billion to help the reconstruction...??

Now as I see it, they should appreciate anything we help with. THe radio did bring up good points though.


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Filo said:


> Actually it was on the radio that they aren't very pleased with the U.S. because we are only sending 50 million. Which is the supposed ammount that Bush will also spend on his enaugaration(sp?) party. <--heard on radio
> Also they stated that we are spending billions a month fighing a war against insurgents and cant even spare 1 billion to help the reconstruction...??
> Now as I see it, they should appreciate anything we help with. THe radio did bring up good points though.
> [snapback]821147[/snapback]​


It sure doesnt sit right with me when countries. Especially indonesia who constantly spews out hatred towards america. But when then want $$ and we help them out. They are even more abrasive towards us


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

dude f*ck them. we shouldnt even send help.

we should send them a bomb instead of USD.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I agree with you 100% that we ought to help our own people first. However, as a nation with high moral standards and compassion, we must help the less fortunate. It's not right for the Indonesia govt to spew its hatred toward us, but as a kind hearted nation, we overlooked their shortcoming and offer our help. God bless the U.S.A.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i dont over look it.

God bless america?

there is no god.


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm wondering why they can't help themselves.. the first waves didnt hit untill 20 minutes after the quake. and some of them didnt hit untill an hour after. I'm not saying they could have done much in 20 minutes but they could have at least sounded an alarm. they can do it in japan, hawaii and alaska. so it is possible..

I'm willing to bet they'll do something about it now..


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Peacock said:


> i dont over look it.
> 
> God bless america?
> 
> ...


You're the perfect example of living a Godless life, full of hatred, anger and unforgiving. I wonder which world people rather live in, your world or mine?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> You're the perfect example of living a Godless life, full of hatred, anger and unforgiving. I wonder which world people rather live in, your world or mine?
> [snapback]821179[/snapback]​


i would love to live in your world... but im to much of a skeptic.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Peacock said:


> i would love to live in your world... but im to much of a skeptic.
> [snapback]821181[/snapback]​


Skeptic of what my friend? To love others as yourself is bad? Forgiving one and another is bad? If you've done me wrong, it'll be instantly forgiven and forgotten. If you are my enemy and need help, I'll be the first one there to help you.


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> You're the perfect example of living a Godless life, full of hatred, anger and unforgiving. I wonder which world people rather live in, your world or mine?
> [snapback]821179[/snapback]​


His.. but lets try to keep it on topic you two..

its slowly becoming an aid pissing contest and france just pee'd all over the US
http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=stor...unami_france_us


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

ghostnote said:


> His.. but lets try to keep it on topic you two..
> 
> its slowly becoming an aid pissing contest and france just pee'd all over the US
> http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=stor...unami_france_us
> [snapback]821187[/snapback]​


We're keeping it to the topic. It's about helping others.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I dont know...Maybe we should help a LITTLE
Not help them out 95% and everyone else contributes 5%
Im thinking a little, like someone mentioned eariler, let the Organizations do the rest


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> Skeptic of what my friend? To love others as yourself is bad? Forgiving one and another is bad? If you've done me wrong, it'll be instantly forgiven and forgotten. If you are my enemy and need help, I'll be the first one there to help you.
> [snapback]821186[/snapback]​


you are such a better person then I am..


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Peacock said:


> you are such a better person then I am..
> [snapback]821203[/snapback]​


I'm not any better than you. I 'm merely trying to do my best and to best reflect what a real Christian should be. I know inside your tough exterior, there's a kindhearted person.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i agree partially, i saw f those third world two face punks, they dont want anything to do with us until something happens and they need help.. they shouldnt be doochbags all the time if they cant survive with out us, its called diplomicy and making allies, they are not our allies they can go f them selves..

but as far as feeding our homeless and stuff like that, it really depends on the reason they are homeless, some people just give up on life but dont have the balls to eat a bullet, so they live on the street and become a problem for everyone else. most of them dont want help and if you try to help most of them will go back to being a drunk or druggie so that is like throwing money in a fire..

then you have the welfare and unemployment issue, there are alot of people who collect and have no intention of finding work becuase they can get more money from fedral aid then they will flipping burgers (the only job they can get because they drop out of school) so there is no incentive to work for something better.

i say cut them off, if they are hungry for sucess they will find they ways to build up a reasonable wya of life, that sh*t doesnt just get handed to you , you have to work hard for it. i dont work my ass of to hand my money over to some worthless lazy grub.. f*ck those people..

unfortunately there are some cases mixed in both of those scenarios where good honest people get the shaft and have some hard times, but with all of the dishonest people out there hustling the system its hard to belive who the ones that really need help are and it cost so much to have counsolers and people working to help the ones that need the help that so much money is spent running the whole thing that there is not enough to go areound for everyone..

so really its a big mess and it really should come down to the no1 rule that the stongest survive because lets face it folks its a jungle out there, unfortunately good people get stepped on sometimes, or in this case swept out to sea by huge waves but if everyone spent all ther time running around helping people that cant help them selves we would all be in a world of sh*t..

this is america not unasef ..


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

thoroughbred said:


> dont get me wrong, i feel for the ppl over there where the tsunami hit but if america put half the effort in helping our own homeless and hungry , maybe we'd be alittle better off, i mean how much is this war costing? how much is america in debt, ? and instead of trying to help ourselves we go right ahead and give money and food and supplies to them over there i think that sucks !!!!! lets make sure were ok 1st then help other ppl, im not saying dont help them but it just kills me everytime its a bad thing goin on in the world usa just jumps like we have empty pockets while the ppl here who need help its like the usa doesnt even care i dont get it, am i just an asshole or do i have a point?
> [snapback]821125[/snapback]​


While I agree with you, why not take it a step further. Why is money the marker of how sucessful you are in America? Why do we pay athletes millions of dollars to PLAY GAMES when there are people dying of cold and hunger in the streets of America, people that are trivialized and marginalized by society? How is it possible to say that someone that happens to have a talent for sports is worth so much more than some poor person that is mentally ill and can't fend for them selves but is put out in the street because our political system is too busy pandering to the special interests and lining it's own pockets rather than doing the right thing and helping those that can not help themselves.Why are corporate heads given so much more money and incentives than the people that actually do the work? Why do we pay actors millions of dollars to PLAY PRETEND? Greed is the beast that is consuming America and all we do as a people is ignore the problem. Why not have a monetary cap on individual wealth? Does anybody really NEED to have a billion dollars when most of the country doesn't have adequate health care?

f*ck it, end of rant, doesn't mean a damn thing anyway, enjoy your new car and ipod America.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Also remember if our country had something like that happen to us I doubt many countires would give us aid.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Bawb2u said:


> While I agree with you, why not take it a step further. Why is money the marker of how sucessful you are in America? Why do we pay athletes millions of dollars to PLAY GAMES when there are people dying of cold and hunger in the streets of America, people that are trivialized and marginalized by society? How is it possible to say that someone that happens to have a talent for sports is worth so much more than some poor person that is mentally ill and can't fend for them selves but is put out in the street because our political system is too busy pandering to the special interests and lining it's own pockets rather than doing the right thing and helping those that can not help themselves.Why are corporate heads given so much more money and incentives than the people that actually do the work? Why do we pay actors millions of dollars to PLAY PRETEND? Greed is the beast that is consuming America and all we do as a people is ignore the problem. Why not have a monetary cap on individual wealth? Does anybody really NEED to have a billion dollars when most of the country doesn't have adequate health care?
> 
> f*ck it, end of rant, doesn't mean a damn thing anyway, enjoy your new car and ipod America.
> [snapback]821230[/snapback]​


YEAH WHY DONT WE JUST BECOME COMMUNISTS!! WOO HOO

why because this is america the land of teh free and opertunity to bury the guy next to you if he pisses on you roses...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Also remember if our country had something like that happen to us I doubt many countires would give us aid.
> [snapback]821231[/snapback]​


exactly.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Also remember if our country had something like that happen to us I doubt many countires would give us aid.
> [snapback]821231[/snapback]​


and why should we be crying for aid if we are the richest country in the world? if you lived in a neighbor hood and some rich bastard bought three houses next to yours and tore tehm down and built a huge mansion, then a storm came along and destroied his disgusting display of wealth and he came crying to you in your modest little home that he lost his home and needs you to help him while hes still driving around his benz would you want to help him get back to his previouse level of high status or tell him to suck it up and live like the rest of the people he stepped on?


----------



## kiddynamite (May 10, 2004)

read my reply on the tsunami vid post.


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

ghostnote said:


> His.. but lets try to keep it on topic you two..
> 
> its slowly becoming an aid pissing contest and france just pee'd all over the US
> http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=stor...unami_france_us
> [snapback]821187[/snapback]​


The only reason why France kicked in this amount of money. Is because Indonesia is the largest Muslim population in the world. And given the fact that France has the largest muslim population in Europe. It has to show that it cares or it will face politcal upheaval from muslims within its own borders.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i agree with peacock.. if we had that many deaths those sons of bitches would be dancing in the street not sending us money. f*ck em use that money to do some good to ourselves ..


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Peacock said:


> i dont over look it.
> 
> God bless america?
> 
> ...


Why do you always have to throw sh*t like this into every damn thread? I know many people like you, who think being an atheist makes them unique and an individual. Yep your just as unique as the other 100,000s of people just like you. You probably think people who are religious are sheep, yet I can hear you loud and clear "BAH!!!!!". Go ahead, keep spewing your bullshit, it gets you the attention you crave so badly.

*back on topic*
I wouldnt give them a dime. Everyone hates the USA till sh*t goes bad then its all begging for cash. f*ck em.....take that money and pump it into missle defense systems.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

BraveHeart007 said:


> The only reason why France kicked in this amount of money. Is because Indonesia is the largest Muslim population in the world. And given the fact that France has the largest muslim population in Europe. It has to show that it cares or it will face politcal upheaval from muslims within its own borders.
> [snapback]821254[/snapback]​


good point.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

diceman69 said:


> We are damend if we don't and damend if we do. If we dont help other countries would look down at us. And if we do it costs more. Other countries look at us as the world police we are the biggest and strongest so there for we have to help. But when we stick are nosies in there business they get defensive about it. So it is a Catch 22.
> [snapback]821133[/snapback]​


couldnt have said it better


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

dwarfcat said:


> Why do you always have to throw sh*t like this into every damn thread? I know many people like you, who think being an atheist makes them unique and an individual. Yep your just as unique as the other 100,000s of people just like you. You probably think people who are religious are sheep, yet I can hear you loud and clear "BAH!!!!!". Go ahead, keep spewing your bullshit, it gets you the attention you crave so badly.
> [snapback]821268[/snapback]​


sweet you saved me a bunch of typing, your a smart sheep..

i work with a sheep and she said that god saved some of those people from the waves.. thats right god did it, not trees or being able to swim but god him self and she is totally convinced.. BBAAAHHHHH!!!!!!

i dont thin being an athiest make me more individualistic, i think it means im not a brain washed simplton, i haveno problem accepting things for what they are i dont need to belive in some apperition to have an explination for things i dont understand..

oh yeah and i am a hartless, godless ashole and cant wait to burn in hell because the last thing i want is to "find god" and "be saved"...

there are better thing to waste money on then a missle defense system that has cost billions and doesnt even work, some of that money could be spent on other rediculouse things like sending people to mars so we can go ruin that planet..


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> sweet you saved me a bunch of typing, your a smart sheep..
> 
> i work with a sheep and she said that god saved some of those people from the waves.. thats right god did it, not trees or being able to swim but god him self and she is totally convinced.. BBAAAHHHHH!!!!!!
> 
> ...


If you notice, I didnt even assert what I believe in. I just think its bullshit when people shove their beliefs down everyone elses throat FOR NO REASON. He takes a snippet out of context just to say their is no god? What an asshole.


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

"Frustration will be growing in the days and the weeks ahead," said U.N. emergency relief coordinator Jan Egeland.

The United States said a pledge of $35 million was just a start, and sent an aircraft carrier group toward Sumatra and other ships including a helicopter carrier to the Bay of Bengal.

A New York Times editorial, however, denounced the U.S. pledge as a "miserly drop in the bucket."

"This is in line with the pitiful amount of the United States' budget that we allocate for non-military foreign aid."

Financial costs, estimated at up to $14 billion, are tiny relative to the human suffering. By comparison, Hurricane Andrew killed 50 people in 1992 but, with much of the damage in the United States, cost around $30 billion.

Found this on Yahoo.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

dwarfcat said:


> What an asshole.
> [snapback]821305[/snapback]​


My name is Neal Henderson... and i am an asshole.


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Peacock said:


> My name is Neal Henderson... and i am an asshole.
> [snapback]821323[/snapback]​










Glad to see you admit it. I really have no hard feelings for you.......sometimes I just get annoyed and type too much. My name on MSN is currently "asshole" because someone reminded me that im one too.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

dwarfcat said:


> If you notice, I didnt even assert what I believe in. I just think its bullshit when people shove their beliefs down everyone elses throat FOR NO REASON. He takes a snippet out of context just to say their is no god? What an asshole.
> [snapback]821305[/snapback]​


if it makes any difference im not refering to any religon in particuler just the practice of religion in general, i dont see the point look at how much good it does.. the chatolics have been fighting the protostents for years for nothing.. the cruusades killed millions of natives whipping out million year old cultures for nothing.. muslims and jews have been fighting for thousnads of years for nothing.. muslims are lashing out at the rest of the world for nothing.. chatolic preist are kid touchers for nothing.. jews were killed by hitler for nothing..

i know i will get flamed for saying this was all for nothing but some one tell me what all of this religous based killing has achived.. people still have ther eown belife s and still fight about it ..

sure if there was none of this religouse non sense then there would be something else for people to fight about, the dirt people vs teh water people, the tree people vs the cave people..


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

Peacock said:


> My name is Neal Henderson... and i am an asshole.
> [snapback]821323[/snapback]​


From "Harry and the Hendersons"?









Yes, it's true most of these people would (and do) delight in American tragedies, but we're better than that. Right now, 5 million people are in immediate need of aid and we have a moral obligation to contribute to their relief effort.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

it seems like the world is falling apart....war in chechnia and iraq....this event....every country is agitated by every other country


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

the end times are close and neal will soon see the true one God.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

The one thing that really pisses me off about it is in regards to their solutions to keeping it from happening again. I can understand if these coutries need our help to rescue family and to help them in some ways to get back on their feet but I heard on talk radio this dip sh*t who thinks that we should just give them a whole bunch of money so that they can improve their infrastructure so they could have had more warning and the death count would have been reduced. A disaster of this magnitude doesn't happen all that often. I do feel if the same thing happened to the USA that other countries would help out but not because they care about us. THey would help us because they would be affraid if the USA went into a huge depression and if our country was totally screwed their economys would go in the toilet.


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

Some of the hatred that has been shown in this post is ill placed. Most of the opinions shown are based upon negative perceptions generated by the media who job it is to get ratings. nothing generates ratings like negativity.

I have traveled to some of the places affected by this tradgedy and 99 percent of the people are well deserving of our assistance.

Aid/help should be offered because we have the ability to do so. The idiot at the UN who attacked the US with his ill informed comment should be thrown out of the country if he is in NY based out of the UN headquarters. Its time we pulled out of the UN, we fund the vast majority of their budget. Freeing up this money would allow us to be less Stingy.







the UN.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

OMG! all this American Bullshit makes me sick!

"lets not help them because they would not help us if something happend"
"They hate us so we wont help them"
"Lets send them a bomb instead of USD"

ect ect

you guys make me sick







(directed soley at the BS spreaders


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Markosaur said:


> OMG! all this American Bullshit makes me sick!
> 
> "lets not help them because they would not help us if something happend"
> "They hate us so we wont help them"
> ...


Talk is cheap so put your $$ where your mouth is.
And post reciepts of how much youve given to this relief effort


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Markosaur said:


> OMG! all this American Bullshit makes me sick!
> 
> "lets not help them because they would not help us if something happend"
> "They hate us so we wont help them"
> ...


you wouldnt think it was BS if you had these countries snubbing there nose at you for years then when the ish hits the fan they come running to the bank of america..

so now i have to send my tax moeny over to help someone that would have stabbed me and taken my money two weeks ago..

its easy to say americans are being bastards were only sending them 50 million dollars, does sweeden send that much money anywhere? even combined? were sending that much for one disaster not to mention the trillions we spread all over the rest of the world..

i think its fine to fly over tons and tons of food and building supplies to help them out, let the private organizations take care of that, our government should not just hand over a bunch of money to these government who last week would rather side with bin laden then send one troop to help rebuild iraq..


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

i agree with pea c*ck in that there is no god.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> you wouldnt think it was BS if you had these countries snubbing there nose at you for years then when the ish hits the fan they come running to the bank of america..
> 
> so now i have to send my tax moeny over to help someone that would have stabbed me and taken my money two weeks ago..
> 
> ...


I dont know how much Sweden sends or what sh*t, personally i dont care, but what i find sickening is the attitude of SOME americans here.
so you can say that sweden is the cheapest and shittiest country in the world if u want, because i dont care.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Whats pinched your ass? USA is sending money and people still bitch, we try and help and you still BITCH. Is that all you other countries do it BITCH about what the USA does and doesn't do? Get a life.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Did you not read? i havent argued about the US, my beef is with those sick peeps who wants to send Bombs instead of money. its a attack directed at Individuals and not the US or US goverment


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I'm one of those individuals you see, I just don't give a f*ck anymore. People only want America's money, so f*ck them. Solve your own damn problems for once.

But since we will, and always will help, I don't see why this conversation is began in the first place.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

It's not about how they treat or feel about us, it's about what our hearts are made out of.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Bawb2u said:


> While I agree with you, why not take it a step further. Why is money the marker of how sucessful you are in America? Why do we pay athletes millions of dollars to PLAY GAMES when there are people dying of cold and hunger in the streets of America, people that are trivialized and marginalized by society? How is it possible to say that someone that happens to have a talent for sports is worth so much more than some poor person that is mentally ill and can't fend for them selves but is put out in the street because our political system is too busy pandering to the special interests and lining it's own pockets rather than doing the right thing and helping those that can not help themselves.Why are corporate heads given so much more money and incentives than the people that actually do the work? Why do we pay actors millions of dollars to PLAY PRETEND? Greed is the beast that is consuming America and all we do as a people is ignore the problem. Why not have a monetary cap on individual wealth? Does anybody really NEED to have a billion dollars when most of the country doesn't have adequate health care?
> 
> f*ck it, end of rant, doesn't mean a damn thing anyway, enjoy your new car and ipod America.
> [snapback]821230[/snapback]​


because we as a ppl pay millins to see it, thats why plain and simple aports sell and were the lemmings who support it


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

I just hate to see them STiLl on tv. i hate what journalism makes people do to get audience


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Bawb2u said:


> While I agree with you, why not take it a step further. Why is money the marker of how sucessful you are in America? Why do we pay athletes millions of dollars to PLAY GAMES when there are people dying of cold and hunger in the streets of America, people that are trivialized and marginalized by society? How is it possible to say that someone that happens to have a talent for sports is worth so much more than some poor person that is mentally ill and can't fend for them selves but is put out in the street because our political system is too busy pandering to the special interests and lining it's own pockets rather than doing the right thing and helping those that can not help themselves.Why are corporate heads given so much more money and incentives than the people that actually do the work? Why do we pay actors millions of dollars to PLAY PRETEND? Greed is the beast that is consuming America and all we do as a people is ignore the problem. Why not have a monetary cap on individual wealth? Does anybody really NEED to have a billion dollars when most of the country doesn't have adequate health care?
> 
> f*ck it, end of rant, doesn't mean a damn thing anyway, enjoy your new car and ipod America.
> [snapback]821230[/snapback]​












If people earn their billions, then what the f*ck is wrong with having billions? Your thoughts of government solving greed and wiping out poverty is utter bullshit. Robin hood.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

like i said i think its a joke that we send money to people who would be rejoicing for our deaths. now do i say send troops nah it would be a waste.

btw swiss make the nicest stuff.


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

i think US should only help as much as the other countries. We are so nice that we forget to wipe our own ass...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Peacock said:


> dude f*ck them. we shouldnt even send help.
> 
> we should send them a bomb instead of USD.
> [snapback]821158[/snapback]​


not with nuclear bombs though, only the ones that just destroy cause then we can move and expand our nation


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Also remember if our country had something like that happen to us I doubt many countires would give us aid.
> [snapback]821231[/snapback]​


 nah , wed help u guys,


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> not with nuclear bombs though, only the ones that just destroy cause then we can move and expand our nation
> [snapback]821681[/snapback]​


lol, lets hold a big stick again! SO when will our "teritores" become states? haha


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

micus said:


> nah , wed help u guys,
> [snapback]821696[/snapback]​


and i would be first to help you Candians.

Canada kicks ass.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Peacock said:


> and i would be first to help you Candians.
> 
> Canada kicks ass.
> [snapback]821729[/snapback]​


So Canada doesn't lend a helping hand to us either, yet they "kick ass" how do you weed out the "bad" countries?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Filo said:


> So Canada doesn't lend a helping hand to us either, yet they "kick ass" how do you weed out the "bad" countries?
> [snapback]821745[/snapback]​


are you suggesting they should have gave us a hand at the WTC?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

With the last 3 hurricanes that hit the southern coast of the United States, declared a national disaster area, how much aid was given from other countries?

Our country has our own citizens to take care of and to help, but at times our aid is needed elsewhere which I agree with. But it just feels funny, one day we hate America or dislike America, stupid rich spoiled dumb Americans, blah blah blah. Next day something happens and its like "America, can we HAVE some money/aid/food?" And then we send aid/money, then its THATS NOT ENOUGH. What about their government aid, we not only help our country, but other countries in need.


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

Markosaur said:


> OMG! all this American Bullshit makes me sick!
> 
> "lets not help them because they would not help us if something happend"
> "They hate us so we wont help them"
> ...


i have to be honest with you. i can't take anything you say seriously.. and thats based only on the fact that your a trekkie..


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Canada is awesome and its good to hear not all Canadians hate us.

I Thank You Canada for all those nights of my underage drinking and to some kickass fishing.


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

CRAWFORD, Texas - The United States is pledging $350 million to help tsunami victims, a tenfold increase over its first wave of aid, President Bush (news - web sites) announced Friday.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

So ineffected, the USA is paying for 70% of the $500 million relief so far, I suck at math but thats close enough.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

User said:


> So ineffected, the USA is paying for 70% of the $500 million relief so far, I suck at math but thats close enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sucks to be #1, eh?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

u cant by love mr bush, send that 350 million over to the soldiers in iraq, so they dont have to dig through f*cking dumps to put armor on their vehicles u asshole.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

p.s.







you bush.

i have a big penis


----------

